# Butterfly Pheasant



## Wildthings (Oct 8, 2016)

I call this pose "The Butterfly". This one came from Tennessee

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 12


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 8, 2016)

Barry, that is amazing. I really like that mount and all of your work that I have seen is top notch for sure . Thanks for sharing your talent

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Oct 8, 2016)

Beautiful mount.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 8, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> Barry, that is amazing. I really like that mount and all of your work that I have seen is top notch for sure . Thanks for sharing your talent


My bucket list has a wild pheasant hunt in Kansas or either of the Dakotas. Know where any are? LOL

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 8, 2016)

Come on up the hunt will be all wild birds , not the pen raised and released ones.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 8, 2016)

Ha Ha I want one this size!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 8, 2016)

Beautiful work Barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 9, 2016)

Drop dead gorgeous Barry! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2016)

What a nice mount.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> What a nice mount.



Stop quoting Donald Trump and come up with your own post!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 20, 2016)

Beautiful work Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2016)

Nicely done Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 28, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Ha Ha I want one this size!!



That's a big plucking bird!! Nice work Barry beautiful bird display.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

